# Bacon and Canadian bacon



## fullsmoke (Apr 10, 2016)

Have it all rubbed with cure first time doing Canadian bacon 













image.jpeg



__ fullsmoke
__ Apr 10, 2016


----------



## fullsmoke (Apr 10, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ fullsmoke
__ Apr 10, 2016


----------



## fullsmoke (Apr 16, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ fullsmoke
__ Apr 16, 2016





. Getting ready to go on smoker


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 16, 2016)

Can't wait to see the results. :popcorn


----------



## fullsmoke (Apr 17, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ fullsmoke
__ Apr 17, 2016


----------



## fullsmoke (Apr 17, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ fullsmoke
__ Apr 17, 2016


----------



## bmudd14474 (Apr 17, 2016)

Looks good. How did you like the results?


----------



## fullsmoke (Apr 18, 2016)

I was very happy with out come taste great


----------



## sausageface (Apr 18, 2016)

what did you use for the rub on the back bacon and how long did you brine the loins for before going into the smoker


----------



## fullsmoke (Apr 18, 2016)

I did the cure and black pepper and  Cayanne pepper it cured for 6 days


----------



## sausageface (Apr 18, 2016)

I just did 6 lbs in a dry rub of pink salt coarse pepper onion powder and garlic powder  in the fridge turning it over every day for 12 days  then into the smoker  after a good wash and let it stand for a day to get sticky finish then into smoke for 6hrs of maple came out not to bad   certainly cheaper that buying store bought


----------

